# Ipod 5G ne voit pas les réseaux wifi sécurisés mais seulement les non sécurisés



## dioded (2 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

L'Ipod touch 5G (IOS 9.3.5) ne voit aucuns réseaux wifi mais se connecte sans problème en faisant un partage de connexion avec un autre appareil et également sur les réseaux ouverts comme Macdo.

Réinitialisation des paramètres réseaux, réinitialisation, mode avion puis wifi faits mais rien n'y fait.

Avez-vous des pistes?

Merci pour votre aide


----------

